# Metal suitcase



## RubikZz (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,,

I ha now 10 cube:
2x Rubik's cube, 2x rubik's cube with picture, 1 void cube, 1 barrel cube, 1 keychain, 1 Rubik's Revenge and 1 V-Cube 7.
I have also ordered 1 megaminx, 1 Rubik's cube, 1 Mirror Blocks Silver and 1 QJ SpeedStack.
Soon I go buy 1 magic and 1 V-Cube 5. 
But now I want a silver suitcase.
I will it not now, but it would be handy for a competition or on vacation.
Does anyone now where you can buy it or order it, preferably in the Netherlands.

Hope anyone an help me.
And I hope you understand me, I am from the Netherlands and my English is badly.

Groetjes Mathijs.


----------



## Owen (Jan 14, 2011)

I've seen them at comps. Don't know were they come from.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 14, 2011)

Try doing a quick google search. I've been wondering the same thing as my collection grows. I assume you mean the suitcase that has padding in it to absorb shock.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 14, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Try doing a quick google search. I've been wondering the same thing as my collection grows. I assume you mean the suitcase that has padding in it to absorb shock.


 
I think he may mean a metal briefcase.


----------



## tertius (Jan 14, 2011)

Try this.

This. 

or

This, my favorite.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea those kind. Can't you get some that have styrafoam in them to make transporting valuables safer?


Edit: The pelican case is what I mean.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 14, 2011)

I have an aluminum toolbox for my cube. I got it at Walmart for 25$(I think).

Not sure if there are Walmarts in the Netherlands though...

sorry the pictures are blurry...


----------



## Chuck (Jan 14, 2011)

It's something I can get from my country's online cube store


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 15, 2011)

you could get a yoyo case or something, or just buy a cheap case and some foam and cut your own holes.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 15, 2011)

I use an Intec Combination box. I love it. The combination is XXX(no, it didn't go wild...), and you can fit A LOT of cubes in there.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's mine! XD A friend found it at an estate sale. It's a Halliburton.


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone,,
What is saw on this site (from Nickvu2, see post above):
http://www.zerohalliburton.com/index.php
It's beautiful, but really Expensive.
Do you now where you can buy it cheaper, or any other suitcase like that.

And I had search on the Internet but can't found a suitcase like that.


----------



## theace (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd love to have one like this! However, it should accommodate:
4 3x3s
1 4x4
1 5x5
1 Mirror Block
1 Pyraminx
1 Megaminx
1 Clock
1 Magic
1 Square 1
1 2x2
1 Gear Cube
1 Pyraminx Crystal


----------



## splinteh (Jan 16, 2011)

Just use a backpack or pouch. Although it's cool to have a suitcase, you don't wanna be dragging that thing around the whole day


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 17, 2011)

Keep an eye out for older Halliburton models on Ebay and Craigslist. Occasionally you can find them for under $50.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 17, 2011)

splinteh said:


> Just use a backpack or pouch. Although it's cool to have a suitcase, you don't wanna be dragging that thing around the whole day


It's not about convenience, it's about style!


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 17, 2011)

splinteh said:


> Just use a backpack or pouch. Although it's cool to have a suitcase, you don't wanna be dragging that thing around the whole day


 
Do backpacks have specially cut spots for each cube? I really do hope you know that a happy cube pops and locks up less. When your V-Cube pops everywhere and takes you an hour to find and replace all of the pieces, it is really your V-Cube telling you that you shouldn't have brought it to school, or that you should've lubricated it more, or less. You have to tend to your cube's Happy Gland constantly. If your cube is not taken care of with the most delicate of care, its Happy Gland will have random spasms, in the form of pops, or in less serious cases, lock-ups.

EDIT: I really hope nobody takes this seriously...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 17, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> It's not about convenience, it's about style!


 
Yea. It's all about picking up the babes. They'll ask ya "hey, what's in the case? *wink*" and then you'll say "oh, just some rubik's cubes." Wait, that's not picking up babes....


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 17, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Yea. It's all about picking up the babes. They'll ask ya "hey, what's in the case? *wink*" and then you'll say *"oh, just some rubik's cubes. They say I'm pretty good with my hands."*


 
now it is


----------

